# Am I wrong or just inexperienced



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Another hoa board with no clue, cheap fix not the right repair, These board members forget that they represent the owners investment in the whole complex.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn it!!! I hate it when someone digs way back and I don't catch it...wasted my time!!! 

Thanks for pointing it out Pinwheel


----------

